# Snapping Turtle Tank Stinks!



## Vampire (Jul 9, 2008)

Big Snapping Turtle, big tank....Does anyone have any suggestions on how to keep the water from smelling so bad? We've been cleaning the filter and completey changing charcoal and water every 3 days and still have an odor problem. It sort of smells like Sulphur, or a corpse! We have taken the water in to the petstore to be analyzed and bought the huge filter they recommended.....Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## crpy (Jul 9, 2008)

Vampire said:


> Big Snapping Turtle, big tank....Does anyone have any suggestions on how to keep the water from smelling so bad? We've been cleaning the filter and completey changing charcoal and water every 3 days and still have an odor problem. It sort of smells like Sulphur, or a corpse! We have taken the water in to the petstore to be analyzed and bought the huge filter they recommended.....Any help will be appreciated.


In my experience it kinda goes with the territory, they are stinky dudes.


----------



## Vampire (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh no! That's just what I was afraid of.


----------



## crpy (Jul 9, 2008)

Vampire said:


> Oh no! That's just what I was afraid of.


well, I use "NovaAqua plus" water conditioner for my siren, frogs, turtles and fish. I don't have snappers at the moment but maybe that would help.:?


----------



## Vampire (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try it....I'm willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## arachnocat (Jul 9, 2008)

Meat eating aquatic animals are especially messy because of the ammonia that builds up in the water from their waste. I've been using this "biozyme" stuff  and it seems to be working really well for my salamanders and siren. I only have to do a 1/4 water change every week or so as long as I keep the filter clean.


----------



## crpy (Jul 9, 2008)

arachnocat said:


> Meat eating aquatic animals are especially messy because of the ammonia that builds up in the water from their waste. I've been using this "biozyme" stuff  and it seems to be working really well for my salamanders and siren. I only have to do a 1/4 water change every week or so as long as I keep the filter clean.


I use nova aqua mainly as a de-chlorinator but I might start using biozyme as well. How long have you been using it?


----------



## Vampire (Jul 9, 2008)

So, would it be safe for Turtles? Looks like it, Thanks.


----------



## ZooRex (Jul 9, 2008)

With all large messy aquatics, its recommended you get a filter that is at least twice as large/powerfull as whats recommended for the tank gallonage.
So if something is for up to 40gals, and you have a 40gal, get two filters.

Also there are a number of Turtle Conditioners that are meant to take away the oder from the water chemically.

I'd do a 50% water change every week, thats my schedule for all my trutles, though non of them are snappers. Hope this helps, good luck. ~ Rex


----------



## Cjacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Its important to remember that just doing a water change really wont help that much. Make sure you are vaccuming the gravel with a syphon. Most waste and uneaten food sinks to the bottom of the tank and lodges in the substrate. This waste then rots releasing harmful chemicals into the tank. 
Also when servicing the filter do not replace any foam media, simply wash it out with water from the tank. Foam media builds up beneficial bacteria on it that helps eat waste in the water. This bacteria also builds up in the gravel, which is why one should never service their filter and vaccum their gravel in the same week as it will remove all the bacteria. You can purchase this bacteria at fish stores (Stress Zyme is recommended or Bacter Plus if you can find it). 
The goal is to have enough bacteria in the tank system that it can keep up with eating the waste chemical (Nitrite mainly) and eliminate the smell. Do some reading on fish tanks and Balancing a tank also known as Cycling. 
You might consider building a large wet/dry filter with a sump for your messy little beast. 
I am very jealous as Snappers are by far my favorite turtle, but I just dont have the room for one right now! Please post pics!!  

Enjoy im!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 9, 2008)

The thing about buying bacteria for cycling, though, is that you absolutely cannot buy anything that's not being kept refrigerated. Any brands kept on the shelf are worthless because all the bacteria are dead - we had a guy lose a full tank of fish in the last few months because, among other things, the pet shop sold him dead bacteria and told him his tank was good to go.

Biospira is one a lot of fish people swear by.


----------



## Vampire (Jul 9, 2008)

We are using the syphon and vacuuming the bottom of the tank when we clean. Whatever we do it's not enough, It's very frustrating. I am going to try the Biozyme and another one called turtle clean....they both sound the same.??....I'm at work right now, but will get some pix up soon.....thanks for all your help, everyone! I was at the end of my rope!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 9, 2008)

Also how big is this turtle, and how big is the tank? Turtles need a LOT of water, way more than you'd generally think an animal of their size would need.


----------



## Vampire (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm not sure of the size of the tank, but it's one of those large corner types, with the storage beneath it..has to be at least 50 gallons....the Turtle is huge, at least 12"-14" diameter shell.....She looks like a Dinosaur!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 9, 2008)

That may not be big enough - a few sleepy minutes on Google looks like the general rule people are using with snappers is ten gallons for every inch of turtle.

http://www.chelydra.org/snapping_turtle_tank_aquarium.html says an adult would need like 100 gallons.  

If this is the case, it would also explain why the tank is getting fouled so quickly.


----------



## Cjacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Woa! Yea much too small of a tank! Look into getting a bigger one and maybe even adding on a sump. 

The Turtle Clean and Biozyme are the same thing really.


Interesting thought there Mushroom. I have been using Bacter Plus and Stress Zyme (both non refrigerated on the shelf bacteria) for 10 plus years with hundreds of customers and on my own tanks as well to great success. I have never had a problem. As long as they are shaken well and not past the expired by date. Could it be possible your customer failed to shake the bacteria up or perhaps the store sold him expired product. I am curious to hear more.


----------



## arachyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, this brings back some memories! I had similar difficulties a *long* time a go when I had caymans and snappers in aquariums. I changed to setups made of plywood in the shape of a large, low box on short legs. There was a square hole cut into the middle to fit a basin full of water and a foot or 2 around the edges made up of the bottom of the wooden box for basking and drying out. It was very easy to lift out the basin after feeding to change the water after shooing the critter up onto the basking part and blocking it off with whatever is handy. It wasn't bad looking, not really for display but it sure beat walking into the room and vomiting from the smell (yeah, it really can get that bad on a hot day).  You can also cut down a lot on the bacteria by feeding the turtle in a separate container that is easily washed. They are truly messy eaters.


----------



## arachnocat (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been using Biozyme for about 2 years. 
Also, you could use a syphon to get out poops when you see em. I got a cool battery powered one from Petco. Makes cleaning the tank a lot easier!


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jul 9, 2008)

Yea you are going to need a huge tank I am assuming this is an indoor turtle. How friendly is it? I keep mine free in the house its about 3 1/2 feet in diameter short ways across the shell. Also is it a standard snapper or an alligator snapper. You can get away with a small plastic pool inset of a wooden box with ramps to get in and out but mine is really friendly ive had it since it was a soft shell and its never tried to bite me ..............Also what are you feeding it?


----------



## Vampire (Jul 9, 2008)

BTW does the Biozyme product work in chlorinated water? I was just wondering if the live bacteria could survive in city water? it is a 54 gallon tank, and I will look into what you suggest, makes sense to me. again, thanks!


----------



## Vampire (Jul 9, 2008)

Standard Snapper, very friendly. Feeding large krill or shrimp and Nutrafin.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 9, 2008)

To keep the tanks "clean" at work, it required 3x's the minimum amount of filtration (i.e. filtration for 450 gallons of water in a 150 gallon system) and a weekly vacuuming and 33% water change. we also added bacteria used to keep ponds from stinking. They didn't smell but man they were a lot of maintenance.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jul 9, 2008)

if you are comfortable with it try thr free roam and plastic pool setup i can send you some pics for reference if you like


----------



## Vampire (Jul 10, 2008)

That would be great....I need to see it.


----------



## mindlessvw (Jul 10, 2008)

Ya that does sound a bit small...my yellow belly is abut the size of an open hand and he is in a 75 gallon...


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jul 10, 2008)

here are two pics one in the dry pool not a business card that is a 4x6 sheet of paper! and the second she is taking a dip in the pond behind my house she is unfortunatly outgrowing my house and will not stay  in the pond she keeps coming up to the door at night wanting to come in like a dog but she is getting too big and is going to be donated to the zoo at the end of the summer


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 10, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> she is getting too big and is going to be donated to the zoo at the end of the summer


Have you cleared this with the zoo? Contrary to popular belief, most of them aren't interested in the hundreds of exotic pets people try to give them every year.


----------



## eelnoob (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow beautiful snapper.



Like everyone already said the tank is just too small. I used to have one of those corner tank, it's only cool looking because it has the height but not much width or length to it.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Have you cleared this with the zoo? Contrary to popular belief, most of them aren't interested in the hundreds of exotic pets people try to give them every year.


Yea its already been cleared with them I have a friend the works there so I know it will be taken care of plus I promised I promised I would do a few shows/demonstrations with it I volunteer there about 15 hours a month I know its not a lot But it helps me stay busy


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay cool.  A zoo is generally a GREAT life for an animal, but most of the time they just can't handle a bunch of people's exotic pets, so I figured I should check just in case. I've seen a lot of people planning to buy exotics and just assume they can dump their Burmese python on the local zoo when it gets "too big"...and then have a rude awakening, which doesn't do the poor animals any good. But anyway, this is an entirely different situation, and I'd love to see pics of their setup when the transfer happens. I've seen some gorgeous natural "pond" giant tanks for snappers, hopefully they'll go all out.

And double good show for volunteering! Even a few hours is better than no help at all. :clap:


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Okay cool.  A zoo is generally a GREAT life for an animal, but most of the time they just can't handle a bunch of people's exotic pets, so I figured I should check just in case. I've seen a lot of people planning to buy exotics and just assume they can dump their Burmese python on the local zoo when it gets "too big"...and then have a rude awakening, which doesn't do the poor animals any good. But anyway, this is an entirely different situation, and I'd love to see pics of their setup when the transfer happens. I've seen some gorgeous natural "pond" giant tanks for snappers, hopefully they'll go all out.
> 
> And double good show for volunteering! Even a few hours is better than no help at all. :clap:


Its a shame Ive had her so long she so used to staying in th house I tried seeing if she would just stay in the pond behind my house but like i said earlier she just wants to come in she actually clawed a hole under the door to get in  that was when i Realized she had to go to a new home


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Okay cool.  A zoo is generally a GREAT life for an animal, but most of the time they just can't handle a bunch of people's exotic pets, so I figured I should check just in case. I've seen a lot of people planning to buy exotics and just assume they can dump their Burmese python on the local zoo when it gets "too big"...and then have a rude awakening, which doesn't do the poor animals any good. But anyway, this is an entirely different situation, and I'd love to see pics of their setup when the transfer happens. I've seen some gorgeous natural "pond" giant tanks for snappers, hopefully they'll go all out.
> 
> And double good show for volunteering! Even a few hours is better than no help at all. :clap:


we generally turn away 95% of the animals being "donated". if we didn't, we would have nothing but iguanas, ball pythons, burmese pythons, and boa constrictors.


----------

